# 2ww after ICSI with a toddler, how to manage??



## hoping and praying

I am 1dp3dt and am worrying how to manage my 2 yr old on the 2ww, hubbie here til sunday but then back to work. Anyone any advice in regards to lifting ect, what did/didn't you do Really want to give this everything


----------



## Fizzybee

It's all very well saying no lifting but when you have a toddler who has fallen over and needs a mummy cuddle what can you do? In my 2ww I rested as much as I could, and tried to lift my daughter as little as possible- no dancing round the living room in arms!! But my DP is home late so I had to lift her in and out of the bath etc. On the afternoon after my transfer I lifted her up onto a bouncy castle! Just so easy to forget to lift when it's so natural- but am 16 weeks now!
I think it's good to remember that for 'normal' conceptions mums carry on lifting their children and still get pregnant. Just look after yourself and do the best you can.  Good luck, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PiePig

I carried on as normal as didn't want DD to feel anything had changed for her.


----------



## SarahPooh

Hi H&P,  I too have a toddler who was 3 a couple of weeks ago (in fact his birthday was my OTD) and we got a BFP, I was worried about lifting DS so did so as little as possible, gave cuddles on the floor etc, and when I did have to pick him up, I asked him to stand on one of those plastic step things from IKEA, including to get out of his cot, they are pretty stable and just mean you don't have to bend down quite so much - also remember to bend your knees rather than your back.  And remember as one of the other ladies said, "normal" mums get pregnant and still lug toddlers about!  Best of luck to you lovey.


----------



## hoping and praying

Thanks girls for the replys, great idea on the box to stand on as he's quite heavy in and out of cot. The 2ww going sooooooooooooooooo slow, back to work tomorrow so might help a bit.


----------



## Arctix

Hi Hoping,

I am also in the 2ww with a (not quite) two year old. Glad I found this thread, as I have the same questions re lifting. Box sounds like a good idea, DS has become more clingy recently, almost as though he knows I don't really want to pick him up, and he wants to compensate for that by being closer to me more often. Getting quite tiring to be honest! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sabah m

Ladies-my son was 2 1/5 when I was on 2ww, I lifted as usual as did not want him to suffer.....it all ended well, I am now a mummy of 2!!!Good luck xxx


----------



## rosebud5

I'm also glad I found this thread.  My little one is going to be 3 next week and he always wants to be carried and lifted up.  I had my embryos transferred on Monday and I asked the clinic about lifting him.  They said to try and avoid it if possible today and tomorrow as those are the days more likely for implantation.  Well this morning he fell over and without thinking I swooped him up in my arms.  It didn't hurt or strain anything - I do it literally all time time.  But I sort of felt uneasy afterwards thinking oh no I have done something wrong.  He should have been at nursery today but he had a bad cold and I didn't want to send him.  Its good to see BFPs following lifts and cuddles! Still feeling a little uneasy though


----------



## babydreams09

Rosebud: I carried on as normal too in the 2ww. In fact, after et we walked back from the clinic to the apt we were staying 15 mins away.  I lifted dd as normal and really didn't change anything consciously. Best of luck with your 2ww.


----------

